# ID Please



## 87batesy (May 29, 2011)

Can someone tell me what this little fella is?


----------



## Specks (May 29, 2011)

Peninsular dragon i would think with your location as well as its facial markings


----------



## 87batesy (May 29, 2011)

Peninusula Rock Dragon - Ctenophorus Fionni?


----------



## Bushman (May 29, 2011)

Where was it found?


----------



## 87batesy (May 29, 2011)

Flinders Rangers not far from where i live


----------



## Bushman (May 29, 2011)

I reckon it's a Tawny Dragon (_Ctenophorus decresii_).

Was it inhabiting rocks?


----------



## 87batesy (May 29, 2011)

well it was a Gorge so yeah it was rocky 
hang on a couple of mins and ill upload more pics


----------



## SamNabz (May 29, 2011)

Looks like _Ctenophorus decresii_ (Tawny dragon) to me


----------



## 87batesy (May 29, 2011)




----------



## assadassa (May 29, 2011)

a male peninsula dragon as i have four of them


----------



## Daryl_H (May 29, 2011)

its a twany i have owned all the 3 diff sub from that area twany grey/blue flank with little pattern...


----------



## dihsmaj (May 29, 2011)

Tawny.


----------



## jordanmulder (May 29, 2011)

mate I'm pretty sure it's a tawny dragon because where you are located is slightly out of the penisular dragon's range.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 29, 2011)

yep looks like a tawny, think its a male


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 29, 2011)

Yep looks like a classic colour for a Tawny. When was the pic taken it is very bright i.e. breeding colours so must have been spring or summer?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 29, 2011)

87batesy,

The area on the side of the dragon below the dark dorsolateral region would have flushed with blue or bluish grey. Also the lips and sometimes the side of the face will often be flushed bluish. That alone is sufficient to distinguish it as a Tawny Dragon rather than a Penisula Dragon. You will also find pale (whitish) raised scales (tubercles) on the sides. These are evident in the photo. In _fionna_ [and _vadnappa_] all the scales on the sides are similar (homogeneous) i.e. normal flat scales. 

In my experience breeding males do not develop that degree of yellow colour, especially in the tail. For some reason your photograph appears excessively yellow. Is that correct? 



assadassa said:


> a male peninsula dragon as i have four of them


 It would be worth checking the above diagnostic features against your dragons as they may have been misidentified prior to being sold to you.

Blue


----------



## longirostris (May 30, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> 87batesy,
> 
> The area on the side of the dragon below the dark dorsolateral region would have flushed with blue or bluish grey. Also the lips and sometimes the side of the face will often be flushed bluish. That alone is sufficient to distinguish it as a Tawny Dragon rather than a Penisula Dragon. You will also find pale (whitish) raised scales (tubercles) on the sides. These are evident in the photo. In _fionna_ [and _vadnappa_] all the scales on the sides are similar (homogeneous) i.e. normal flat scales.
> 
> ...


 
No doubt about it. The animal in the picture is a Tawny dragon (C. decresii) These species are not difficult to identify from colouring alone, especially the males. I agree with you Bluetongue 1, assadassa has most likely been sold Tawny dragons in place of Peninsular dragons.


----------

